# Weird glass cat



## Zeppelyn (Feb 2, 2014)

I found this on the on the bank of a stream behind my house, it looked weird so I picked it up and cleaned it. I have no idea what it's from but I thought it was kind of neat.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2014)

Is that a bit of the notorious syckness stuck to the little guy? Is there markings on the bottom?


----------



## Zeppelyn (Feb 2, 2014)

How can I tell that? I just collect bottles very casually. And on the bottom there's a circle indentation in the middle, and it looked kind of broken around it, like it was attached to something.


----------



## Zeppelyn (Feb 2, 2014)

I forgot to say it's got a seam around it, so I doubt it's old.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 2, 2014)

We are going to need a good picture of the bottom if possible, please.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice, but my neck be hurtin'


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2014)

If your gonna do that, might as well do something like this.[attachment=Clipboard04.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 4, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> If your gonna do that, might as well do something like this.



If I only had the powers, man.  Maybe I'll figger it out one day!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2014)

> If I only had the powers, man. Maybe I'll figger it out one day!


I've been working on a new tute but it ain't as easy as the old tute was. Just putting the words together so it makes some sense and getting the extra screen shots is the problem. That and I don't feel like downloading 5 or more browsers to test them.  Now, back to the cat. I have no idea, just a glass figurine I guess.


----------



## glass man (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeppelyn said:
			
		

> How can I tell that? I just collect bottles very casually. And on the bottom there's a circle indentation in the middle, and it looked kind of broken around it, like it was attached to something.



 Sounds like it may be pontiled..put a pic. of the bottom on please! Looks like frosted glass..I love the blue in it..is that just blue paint on it? THANKS FER POSTING!!JAMIE


----------



## Zeppelyn (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm away right now, but next week I can take another picture. And it is blue glass.


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 7, 2014)

I've seen some little glass dogs similar to that and they were described as 1920s Cracker Jack prizes made in Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Zeppelyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I looked up some pictures of those but they seem way too small. This one is about 4" tall.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2014)

HI,  I think your cat is a door stop to hold a door open.  I remember seeing one when I was a little kid.  I have a good collection of cast iron dog door stops.  No cat though.  I have six or so others, one is a bouquet of flowers. RED M.


----------



## Zeppelyn (Mar 12, 2014)

I forgot about this   And really? I guess it might be able to keep a door open, I haven't tried that though haha.
And I really didn't think it was pontilled, I got another look at it and the cracking was mostly around the edges of the base from wear. There is just a smooth round pit in the middle. 
I didn't really expect to find out what it was from, but figured I'd share it and maybe it belonged to some series of figures or something that someone might now.


----------

